# 400 serious brush on x serious



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

What does one have to do to get a sweeper broom from the 400's to fit on the new X's?? A dealer in my home town has a nice sweeper that would look great on the X !!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What model 400 is this sweeper coming from? What model is the sweeper? I am assuming that you are talking about the front mounted sweeper? I ask, because if it is from a 455 or similar model it may be compatable, if from a 1970's 400, then it will require a lot more to work.


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

I checked and its off a 445, the 51" sweeper broom. Asking price is $1850, good or bad??

Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere's website indicates the model 51" sweeper is compatable with the 400 "X" series tractors, but I'm not 100% sure if the hitch is exactly the same from the old 445. The drive should be ok, I think, and in any event, there shouldn't be too much to make it work as the 445 and the "X" tractors are very similar. I'd check with your dealer to verify compatability. As to price, I don't know what it sold for new, and what condition it is in now, so I can't even offer a guess.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Sounds pretty pricey. Does that include the power takeoff shaft and the quick attach setup? My dealer said they usually run around 3 to 5 hundred used. He gave me one when I bought my 445 and snow blower. Rough looking but it works fine. I don't know what they sell for new either.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

John Deere Dave,
I did a conversion of my 46" Snowthrower that I used on my old 425 to my new X485. Both tractors use the same quick attach front hit but required a few mods to the X485. First I had to install a retrofit kit on my snowthrower which consisted primarily of a new U-joint coupler. Second I had to put L-Shaped Hydraulic couplers on the hoses from both the blower and the hitch. The third mod was to install a bypass valve on the hydraulic coupling housing on the tractor. If you already have the front hitch, you probably installed this valve. I am fairly sure the front broom is driven off the same front PTO drive shaft as the blower so this is what I think you would have to do.


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Well in talking to my dealer, I can get a brand new for $2300 ready to go. The $1850 DOESNT include the shaft which is another $200.......so I am going to pass on the used broom. I thought that was a little high. Come to find out it was WAY high. Oh well, I'll keep looking for a bargin. Like to get one someday, be nice for the small snow storms.

Thanks for the replies and have a great holiday !!:santa:


----------

